# Is this true?



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2020)

I just noticed this guys USACAPOC patch. LOL


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 12, 2020)

No just Basic; AIT, OCS, WOC, and I think even NCOES will not require a passing fitness test in order to graduate, due to COVID.

I'm at work right now, but I'll try to find the screenshot of the memorandum when I go on break.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 12, 2020)

Heh, obviously CA


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2020)

@Bypass  It's been some time since I've been in a line unit, but when I was a PL from MAR 13 to DEC 14 Soldiers were not required to pass the APFT out of BCT and AIT.  They only required a minimum of 50% in each of the three test events.  

So sweet, more fat kids showing up to line units.  Big Army needs to harden the eff up.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 12, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2020)

Fort Useless!  Nothing like fat second lieutenants showing up straight out of BOLC.  We had a guy report as I was going on block leave while I was the S-1, he looked decently large in his DA photo, he'd been a flight school drop and got reclassed so he was an OLD 1st LT when he reported.  He went straight to a PLT.  The BDE CDR for some reason had scheduled a BDE wide officer APFT and let's just say homie didn't heed my advice to PT his ass off during in-processing.


----------



## Juggrnaut (Oct 12, 2020)

Is this a political move? A way for more soldiers to get through? I don’t understand how this is even justified.
Reading through the listings I don’t see anything SF related, however, as a civilian I don’t know if that list is the end all or just examples. Does anyone know if this will affect the pipeline to SFAS in anyway?


----------



## LimaPanther (Oct 12, 2020)

When I was a Company Commander I use to have all my officers do the APFT while the troops watched. The officers did well but seemed to be hurting afterward :). The word got out and when I became a BN Commander I never seemed to have any out of shaped officers because I would still do the same thing.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 12, 2020)

Juggrnaut said:


> Is this a political move? A way for more soldiers to get through? I don’t understand how this is even justified.
> Reading through the listings I don’t see anything SF related, however, as a civilian I don’t know if that list is the end all or just examples. Does anyone know if this will affect the pipeline to SFAS in anyway?


It's a way to still get people into the army and attempt to prevent COVID spread.

Any military school/field environment almost inevitably gets everyone sick; throw in COVID, and it's even more of a concern. A buddy of mine was an AIT instructor at Ft. Eusitis when this started, and whole classes of troops would get infected if one did. PT in general took a hit because of it, hence why they are suspending a lot of the physical requirements. This is happening on the main force side as well, since the ACFT is not needed for the next year; some schools aren't even conducting PT tests AFAIK.

As for the pipeline; you can make it through basic and infantry OSUT without passing a PT test; SFAS is still requiring it, as far as this document says.


----------



## Juggrnaut (Oct 12, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> It's a way to still get people into the army and attempt to prevent COVID spread.
> 
> Any military school/field environment almost inevitably gets everyone sick; throw in COVID, and it's even more of a concern. A buddy of mine was an AIT instructor at Ft. Eusitis when this started, and whole classes of troops would get infected if one did. PT in general took a hit because of it, hence why they are suspending a lot of the physical requirements. This is happening on the main force side as well, since the ACFT is not needed for the next year; some schools aren't even conducting PT tests AFAIK.
> 
> As for the pipeline; you can make it through basic and infantry OSUT without passing a PT test; SFAS is still requiring it, as far as this document says.


That makes sense, thank you for the insight.
As far as the ACFT not being needed, is that in relation to the document and the removal of pt tests or because it hasn’t been phased in yet?


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 12, 2020)

Juggrnaut said:


> That makes sense, thank you for the insight.
> As far as the ACFT not being needed, is that in relation to the document and the removal of pt tests or because it hasn’t been phased in yet?



This document is talking about schools to get in the army; my understanding is the ACFT has been occurring at those schools, but I'm not sure if they were a graduation requirement or if it was still the APFT.

What I mentioned was on the non-training side.

Usually, active duty conducts a PT test for record (evaluations) every 6 months, 8 for the NG and AR. Because COVID delayed equipment procurement and ACFT training for most of the force, the PT test is being waived for the next year.

Whatever the last passing PT test was on a soldiers records is good for the next year when it comes to schools/promotions.

For example, my last PT test was August. Under the regulation I'm due for my next one in April, but I actually won't have to take one until next October, unless something changes.

ETA: Units can still conduct the ACFT, they'll just all be "diagnostic" tests


----------



## Juggrnaut (Oct 12, 2020)

Understood, thank you again for the insight @Cookie_


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2020)

"To include the commissioning of officers."

What in the chicken fried fuck?
---
I don't know when it changed, but in the 90's we (NG) only had an APFT once yearly, once before a TRADOC course, and once in a TRADOC course. We (everyone) did not take one ('93) at jump school and getting out of Basic was 50% minimum, AIT 60% (for everyone).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 13, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> This document is talking about schools to get in the army; my understanding is the ACFT has been occurring at those schools, but I'm not sure if they were a graduation requirement or if it was still the APFT.
> 
> What I mentioned was on the non-training side.
> 
> ...



As if I'm on the radio, "I say again, this is fucktarded, over".



AWP said:


> "To include the commissioning of officers."
> 
> What in the chicken fried fuck?
> ---
> I don't know when it changed, but in the 90's we (NG) only had an APFT once yearly, once before a TRADOC course, and once in a TRADOC course. We (everyone) did not take one ('93) at jump school and getting out of Basic was 50% minimum, AIT 60% (for everyone).



When I was at VMI, our MSIV APMS was a real nut buster.  Our first PT test back (First lab of the year) it was like 2 or 3 september, I don't remember.  A lot of people were out of shape and a little fat after LDAC.  So we hit the track and he goes: "Take off your watches."

We did the pushups and situps.  But I and many others proceeded to run one of the worst two miles I can ever remember.  That will get inside some folks brains. A bunch of people thought they were about to be fucked and put on probation, because if you fail two in a row they pulled your commission.  I knew a few guys that got their commission pulled.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyone who sucks ass on a run because they didn't have a watch, doesn't give 100% anyway


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> This document is talking about schools to get in the army; my understanding is the ACFT has been occurring at those schools, but I'm not sure if they were a graduation requirement or if it was still the APFT.
> 
> What I mentioned was on the non-training side.
> 
> ...



This is a very good explanation that reflects my understanding of the situation as well.

Because of COVID closing the gyms on post for so long, the difficulty in procuring sufficient equipment, and the Army's boneheaded insistence on going to the ACFT, for-record tests have been suspended.  I've got a PT test next week, but it's diagnostic.


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Army went to the APFT in the 80s to get away from needing specialized facilities for the test.  The reasoning was you could do push ups,sit ups and a two mile run anywhere...


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 13, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> The Army went to the APFT in the 80s to get away from needing specialized facilities for the test.  The reasoning was you could do push ups,sit ups and a two mile run anywhere...



We had to do the Navy PRT AND the Marine PFT, even on floats.  I used to know exactly how many laps on the flight deck of the Peleliu was three miles (15, I think).

On the Navy side, it was not entirely uncommon for officers and chiefs to find ways to dodge them; end even when I was assigned to FSSG some of the more senior officers would get out of the PFT.  In line units, though, every swinging dick to include all officers were the first out of the gate.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 13, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Anyone who sucks ass on a run because they didn't have a watch, doesn't give 100% anyway



Eh.  I disagree somewhat.  I usually didn't look at my watch much during an APFT.  But you're entitled to your opinion.  The point was that the good major was playing head games.  

Now back to this whole removal of PT tests from courses.  I think there were will be many more fat soldiers and out of shape lieutenants to show to their first units.  Doing away with the PT test requirement is dumber than shit.



Devildoc said:


> We had to do the Navy PRT AND the Marine PFT, even on floats.  I used to know exactly how many laps on the flight deck of the Peleliu was three miles (15, I think).
> 
> On the Navy side, it was not entirely uncommon for officers and chiefs to find ways to dodge them; end even when I was assigned to FSSG some of the more senior officers would get out of the PFT.  In line units, though, every swinging dick to include all officers were the first out of the gate.



My BiL is a naval aviator, I don't think I've seen him work out ever.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Oct 13, 2020)

We're still doing diagnostic ACFTs for new Soldiers here in AIT. We as instructors are also making sure to take at least one. Although we're not going to take PT tests for record for the new Soldiers, we're not letting up on PT by any measure, and as we shift back towards smaller groups, I'm hoping it'll become more intense and focused on our classes instead of the traditional one size fits all approach that most 180-210 person classes take.

We haven't waived HT/WT, and if we notice the formation getting fatter, we're free to take them on more runs during the 17 weeks we have them.


----------

